
She Warned of ‘Peer-To-Peer Misinformation.’ Congress Listened - kdazzle
https://nytimes.com/2017/11/12/technology/social-media-disinformation.html?_r=0&referer=
======
wallace_f
>[...]misinformation on influenced the election.

Misinformation from our own government has been influncing the deaths of
millions from Vietnam, to the Civil Rights Movement, to the War on Terror. It
also played a role in establishing NSA domestic surveillance, among a host of
other problems. The plutocracy spends billions on information warfare across
elections. I've yet to see an article headline mainstream media complaining of
plutocrats and Wall St bankers like Gary Cohn in charge of US tax policy. This
same corporate media has deep and proven links with the CIA. Also, the DNC
used deception and subvertion against their constituents' candidate in favor
of their own. Then you even have institutionalized crony influences like Al
Franken giving his super delegate to Clinton when Bernie had over 60% of his
constituents' votes. And Russian social media influence and ads has also been
linked to extreme left propaganda such as anti-fa.

Protecting democracy is important, but we can't just only do it when it is
convenient.

I'm inspired by Greenwald's articles, along this same line of thinking.[1]

1 - [https://static.theintercept.com/amp/the-deep-state-goes-
to-w...](https://static.theintercept.com/amp/the-deep-state-goes-to-war-with-
president-elect-using-unverified-claims-as-dems-cheer.html)

~~~
CalChris
Yeah, that is a load of scatter shot whataboutism. The FA is about peer to
peer trolling. Not sure what Al Franken voting for his Senate colleague has to
do with that. Hillary won the Democratic primary (popular, delegate + state)
without the superdelegates and Bernie campaigned for her in the general. What
about that?

~~~
monocasa
I'd say that, far from being whataboutism, there's a pretty strong correlation
between the sort of post-modern relative view of truth that we've allowed out
of our politicians when they're in office, and the techniques they (and third
parties on their behalf) have been using in elections.

------
stablemap
From Sunday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15683132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15683132)

------
justicezyx
> How a small group of self-made experts came to advise Congress on
> disinformation campaigns is a testament to just how long tech companies have
> failed to find a solution to the problem.

The news nowadays simply build everything out of minimal fact, and popularize
images they want to portrait with minimal reasoning.

This sentence jumps from A to B in such a mentally blind fashion, so much so
that I think to describe just how absurd the connection would be an article in
the same length of this report.

Did the author have any formal training in news writing at all, or they forgot
what they learned...

------
ronilan
Nice picture there of the three honest men.

Reminds me of this: [https://ecigarettereviewed.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/to...](https://ecigarettereviewed.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/03/tobacco-chief-says-cigarettes-arent-addictive.gif)

------
thisisit
Dupe -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15683132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15683132)

